
Startup Idea: Startup Law - sri

======
sri
Startup Law Generates Terms of Service, Privacy Policy. I know nothing about
this area, so this might be a really dumb idea.

If that doesn't work, at least a O'Reilly book that talks about these
issues...

What do you guys think?

~~~
RyanGWU82
Check out the books by Nolo Press, you may find some of what you need already.
:)

Not to say it can't be done better, but Nolo has a great reputation in the
field, so they would be a tough competitor to beat.

~~~
sri
cool -- thanks for that!

